# I'm saddened!



## artart47 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi my friends!
This is not intended to start another thread of discusion of the equipment dispute going on, so please don't post about it!
I just feel a sadness because of seeing two of our forum members,one of which I know somewhat, being embroiled in a dispute that could have been avoided if things had been done differently from the begining.
We are all just folks trying to get by and enjoy the challenges of learning what our forum has to offer. Over the years I've been here I've seen people helping one another, sharing hard won knowlage, and offers to help like the response to our friend Shark etc... Then something like this happens! It just sucks!
I would just like to say that I hope everyone in the future, take care to do things right, on the up-and-up, document things properly so that events like this don't happen. In my eyes my character is the most valued thing I have and I try to do things in a way to protect it.
If you loose it, you never get it back.

artart47


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 13, 2015)

It's just how life goes, not only in this forum but everywhere else including real life.
I must say that this forum is very very well run by our admins and, unlike other forums, there are mostly amazing people (left?) and there are way less dramas then others.

Things like this would make everyone sad but as the adults were are we will handle it better we can and move forward.


----------



## Long Shot (Feb 13, 2015)

In regards to all of that, a lesson can be learned from it. In business dealings these days one should keep accurate, up to date records of all transactions and contract obligations, fulfilled or not and when. Receipts are required and need to be filed, dated and retained (as one poster said, "even if it was my brother"). Time is of the essence in disputes - letting things go by or extending deadlines without formal documentation/agreements only leads to that party being held negligent for not doing so. As you say artart47, it is sad that this is what happens. Although I never met my paternal grandfather (died before I was born) my mother has told me that he and his cohorts used to buy and sell farms on a handshake, no damn lawyers involved, and none of these men would ever think about not fulfilling their commitment or trying to change the deal after it was made. Those days are long gone and, unfortunately, situations such as the one you have mentioned are commonplace these days without formal agreements, records and those damn lawyers. Sad, as you say, and as Harold said, society is morally bankrupt (or something to that effect). Let us hope that incidents such as this do not occur again, at least on GRF.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 13, 2015)

Art, I share your feelings, but considering the number of members here, and the scarcity of issues like this, I'm also heartened by being a member of this rare community.

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Art, I share your feelings, but considering the number of members here, and the scarcity of issues like this, I'm also heartened by being a member of this rare community.
> 
> Dave



Hah, and that is number after culling. There is or was great many more. (members)


----------



## Long Shot (Feb 14, 2015)

And another joined and was culled today - "tooeasy". This reinforces the case against the individual and exemplifies the need for good moderation. When one resorts to bragging about their wealth, name calling and threatening they don't belong here. In my country, threats of this nature result in criminal charges if a complaint is made to police. It is also worth note that any man of good stature and confidence in his innocence would not behave in this fashion. Trying to get in others faces by these means is an attempt at bullying, the only thing they know how to do when confronted with an accusation they can't defend. The mark of a sociopath. Keep up the good work Harold.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry that the distinguished members of this forum (Harold, Lou and others) have to be subjected to such vile, filthy and disgusting comments as were given by this........aaaa...... person?
I can only hope that such an incident will never manifest itself here again. This kind of behavior is very upsetting to all of the respectable members of this fine forum. Although I do not have a dog in this fight, I would like to apologize to Noxx, Harold, Lou and anyone else that was berated in this ordeal as I am sure they will not get one otherwise. It is indeed sad! John.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lets just delete these posts and threads the moment they appear, they are not worth reply or to stay here.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 15, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Lets just delete these posts and threads the moment they appear, they are not worth reply or to stay here.


They must remain, as they will become evidence for the prosecution of those who lack the ability to behave as adults and to converse without vulgarity. 

We are not sitting by idly---there will be reports filed, and criminal charges leveled if appropriate. These people think they're anonymous, but they're sadly mistaken. If nothing else, we'll see to it that they lose their ability to access the net, and with a little luck, they'll spend some time behind bars, where they belong. It's entirely possible that some of what has transpired is in direct violation of a parole, ensuring a quick trip back to incarceration. Any why not? If morons such as this have no respect for themselves (which is obvious), why should I, or anyone, for that matter, have any for them? 

I am not the least bit bothered (on a personal level) with such comments. I know who and what I am----filthy remarks from one who doesn't know me have no meaning---and impress only those who share that mentality. All it does in my case is verify that I am making the proper decisions in banning. Such folks are welcome to one another---but they're not going to share that less than admirable quality on this board---not so long as I have a say. 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Feb 15, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just delete these posts and threads the moment they appear, they are not worth reply or to stay here.
> ...



As much as i agree with Pat i also have to agree with Harold. I leave my belt laying on the living room table for a reason. 
The kids are afraid of it, but my old lady likes it! :mrgreen: 

Were going to see if we can find something Monday to occupy this guys time so he don't have enough free time to do things like this anymore. Getting a wi-fi signal from behind the iron curtain might be somewhat of a problem for him in the future.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys, i own several websites. I will say this, to get someones ISP to stop service is Damn near impossible unless you can prove some type of hacking act. Just because a member posts inappropriately or they get banned and signup again with another username from a different computer having a different IP address does not justify any action from their ISP. 

They are going to tell you to install spam filters that will allow you to control who has access to your site. This type of software is not cheap. I have found that the best way to deal with those type of members is to kill the thread by deleting it, not allowing it to take on a life of it own, and banning the members username, IP address and their email address. This is *NO* guaranteed that they can't come back, but it does slow them down.

Do diligence is the best deterrent for these type of members.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Feb 15, 2015)

Under cyber anti bullying laws all i have to do is lodge a complaint and if found in violation of the stature will have their service pulled. It doesn't really mater what he says or does. All that matters is i feel threatened. I don't have to PROVE anything. Its a violation of the user service agreement. I've done it many a times. He doesn't have a say in it. Welcome to 1984 !


----------



## jeneje (Feb 15, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Under cyber anti bullying laws all i have to do is lodge a complaint and if found in violation of the stature will have their service pulled. It doesn't really mater what he says or does. All that matters is i feel threatened. I don't have to PROVE anything. Its a violation of the user service agreement. I've done it many a times. He doesn't have a say in it. Welcome to 1984 !


Ralph, i don't want to call you out on this but, i think, your full of it. I have three servers doing business with 10 different sites and i talk to programmer and IT personal everyday. I have had sites get hacked, and i have members, that are not welcome so, as a member of a site, the hosting company is not going to listen to you. As the owner, they going to check into it. Then, if, there is something they can help with, they will give advice. 

I think you have been mislead somewhat here. All through it does make for good reading.
Ken

edited: here is a couple of links on Cyber Bullying!,,,Cyber bullying!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just delete these posts and threads the moment they appear, they are not worth reply or to stay here.
> ...



They will get banned from here, nothing else. No one's going to jail, or even loose their internet access for some vulgar post on a website. Just delete the idiots and let's move on.


----------



## 4metals (Feb 15, 2015)

One thing we can do is to go to the profile of the person and declare them a foe. Then we can just ignore them completely.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 15, 2015)

4metals said:


> One thing we can do is to go to the profile of the person and declare them a foe. Then we can just ignore them completely.



Unless they log back on under a different profile like the last idiot did.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 15, 2015)

While such individuals may be difficult to corral, some have a criminal record, and may be on parole. Anything that brings attention to them is likely not welcome. We'll make sure that the authorities are informed of their activities. Just might be what it takes to get them back behind bars. 

Bottom line is we'll do everything we can to make their life less fun. If they prefer to be left alone, it's easy. Stay away from the board, or lurk, and don't attempt to interact with honest readers. 

I have no sympathy for criminals. None are victims -----they make choices in life---for which they should be held accountable. 

Harold


----------



## jonn (Feb 15, 2015)

The writing must remain. If you don't clothe yourself in Truth, others will choose your outfit!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2015)

jeneje said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Under cyber anti bullying laws all i have to do is lodge a complaint and if found in violation of the stature will have their service pulled. It doesn't really mater what he says or does. All that matters is i feel threatened. I don't have to PROVE anything. Its a violation of the user service agreement. I've done it many a times. He doesn't have a say in it. Welcome to 1984 !
> ...



You know i thought all weekend about how i was going to reply to that. All i can say is you exist in your world, which i assume is your specialty, and i exist in mine, as a specialist. If you only knew how naive your comments are. I speak from experience and the fact that for many a many a years my profession was built on destroying other peoples lives from the inside out. It got to the point that what i was doing was even disturbing me as to the ease and what little effort it really takes. There's not a person out there who's life i can't effect. It's does matter if your straight as an arrow and have nothing to fear. Those who are beholden enough to think they're immune or it cant happen, well .................. that would be your first and foremost mistake when facing your opponent. Especially one you have no idea of who it is or where it's coming from. I'll leave you with the words of a man who pretty much taught me everything i know about this field.

" Perception is reality! Guilt or innocence plays no part! "

Your statement does make for good reading though!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2015)

You have got to love social media! 

https://www.facebook.com/shane.morn?lst=100000636039188%3A100005455830158%3A1424195418


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...



jeneje, looks like you and or your programmers and or your IT personal are complaining with your own hosting company. I'd rather prepare a complain with logs and send one email to my and his ISP, I put both as TO recipients in one single email.

I'm well aware that you are both talking about two different things, so having two different results.
An hack attempt is normally run trough one ore more anonymous proxy, generally situated somewhere else in the world.
An insult in a forum is generally done from a home computer maybe from the near city.

Sending a log with an anonymous proxy IP it's just a waste of time, so I'll add it to a set of firewall rules. Proxies don't last long, so every six months or so I'll flush the rule.

When instead you have forum trolls things can easily go as Palladium say.

Marco


----------



## jeneje (Feb 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...


Ralph, A word to the wise here, I have been there, don't that. Don't make this personal. You were wrong in your statement accept that and move on. If you would like to discuss this further we can exchange phone numbers. Let me know.
Ken


----------



## jeneje (Feb 17, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> jeneje, looks like you and or your programmers and or your IT personal are complaining with your own hosting company. I'd rather prepare a complain with logs and send one email to my and his ISP, I put both as TO recipients in one single email.
> 
> I'm well aware that you are both talking about two different things, so having two different results.
> An hack attempt is normally run trough one ore more anonymous proxy, generally situated somewhere else in the world.
> ...


Marco, that was a bad example, let me clarify, posting, calling someone a name is not justification for an ISP to remove their account unless they are minors. It is up to the Administration staff to handle it in house. Filing a complaint as a member, will not carry any weight with the ISP as far as getting there ISP to remove the account. If, however, the cyber bullying pertains to a minor then it is totally different. That is all i am saying.
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Under cyber anti bullying laws all i have to do is lodge a complaint and if found in violation of the stature will have their service pulled. It doesn't really mater what he says or does. All that matters is i feel threatened. I don't have to PROVE anything. Its a violation of the user service agreement. I've done it many a times. He doesn't have a say in it. Welcome to 1984 !



No disrespect but there's an advocate for "land of the free" if ever I saw it. So effectively you're saying that you can ruin someone completely on the internet just by making an unsubstantiated accusation? And that you've done it? That's despicable, unethical and downright disgusting.

I feel bullied and threatened by your post.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2015)

CIA huh ?
What's your point?


----------



## jeneje (Feb 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> CIA huh ?
> What's your point?


Mr. Mathes, lets discuss this off the forum, I see no need to continue this here. It servers no purpose. What do you say?
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2015)

Caught a nerve i see. No sir I'm good discussing what i know where i know it. I do now see I'm not the only one in the loop here. As i see it i owe no one any explanation or a phone call for that matter. What i do know is you took to telling me what i do and don't know about the way things are done. I didn't ask for your permission or opinion on what i do or don't know. You put yourself in this all over that piece of scum this thread started over. Pull his background and you'll see a lot more that these folks aren't aware of. I can get along with anyone but to basically flat out call me a liar without knowing me kind of ruffles ones feathers. From what I've seen you seem to be a good guy, but that still don't excuse the fact you jumped up in this. I didn't provoke you, you saw fit to kick me. Now if we can all get along then that's grest. If not that's great to. By the way if you took offense to the previous post like it was about you then i apologize as it wasn't directed at you, but to show that some people need justice enacted upon them. If some of these people had become a victim at the hands of the of people I've seen they would be singing a different tune.I apologize to no one for my sins. That will be between me and my maker.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 17, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Caught a nerve i see. No sir I'm good discussing what i know where i know it. I do now see I'm not the only one in the loop here. As i see it i owe no one any explanation or a phone call for that matter. What i do know is you took to telling me what i do and don't know about the way things are done. I didn't ask for your permission or opinion on what i do or don't know. You put yourself in this all over that piece of scum this thread started over. Pull his background and you'll see a lot more that these folks aren't aware of. I can get along with anyone but to basically flat out call me a liar without knowing me kind of ruffles ones feathers. From what I've seen you seem to be a good guy, but that still don't excuse the fact you jumped up in this. I didn't provoke you, you saw fit to kick me. Now if we can all get along then that's grest. If not that's great to. By the way if you took offense to the previous post like it was about you then i apologize as it wasn't directed at you, but to show that some people need justice enacted upon them. If some of these people had become a victim at the hands of the of people I've seen they would be singing a different tune.I apologize to no one for my sins. That will be between me and my maker.


Ralph, i understand what you are saying. Some people in this world need to be kicked and put away for what they do. I was not defending that person in anyway here, if he done half what was said about him he deserves everything he gets. I have no problem with you personally yet and don't want one, all i was stating is cyber bullying is a complicated matter that is not as simple as making a complaint.

I feel that - that statement was somewhat misleading. Also, i am not trying to get involved in your business here. If you and the staff of this forum feel you should pursue action against this member, i wish you all the best. What you have done in your life is between you and the maker just like mine is. It is not up to me to judge anyone for what they have done. I may have an opinion, and that is just that, an opinion. 

I think this has gone the wrong way here, i was talking about bullying in general. There are Laws and each State has their own. Some are more stringent than others. I would like for all of us to go back to what we do best refine precious metals.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2015)

Understood sir. I can see the logic and value of that.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 18, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Understood sir. I can see the logic and value of that.


Sir, i hope we are good and this is behind us. If, i ruffled your feathers i apologize, that was not my intent.
Ken


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 18, 2015)

So readers understand, I am all in favor of pursuing this matter. How it shakes out is anyone's guess, but to stand by and do nothing when one or more individuals have the ability to disrupt a forum through their behavior is not acceptable. One is NOT free to shout "fire" in a public place when there is no fire. 

Maybe nothing will come from our attempts, but we must try. 

Mean time, everyone keep their opinions to themselves. Do not post your thoughts unless they are helpful in pursuing the agenda, which is, right now, to make it costly for the individual who happens to have the manners of a pig. His mother must surely be very proud of him. 

Let this thing run its course, as we need a model by which we can deal with creeps in the future. If this pays dividends, we'll have a leg up. If not, we'll pursue other avenues. 

For good men to stand by and do nothing when a wrong is being committed is akin to endorsing the wrong. We must try. With luck, we'll succeed. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 18, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> So readers understand, I am all in favor of pursuing this matter. How it shakes out is anyone's guess, but to stand by and do nothing when one or more individuals have the ability to disrupt a forum through their behavior is not acceptable. One is NOT free to shout "fire" in a public place when there is no fire.
> 
> Maybe nothing will come from our attempts, but we must try.
> 
> ...




The guy's threads have disrupted the forum long enough now. Time for it to come to an end IMHO.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 18, 2015)

But why? Why? Why would we ban a guy who can achieve six nines? Oh, the humanity!
Even our most esteemed must bow at 99.9999% [sic]. Sure, he may have measured it with his bathroom scales, but who am I to judge?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=223879881137205&set=pb.100005455830158.-2207520000.1424264070.&type=3&theater


----------



## kurtak (Feb 18, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> Maybe nothing will come from our attempts, but we must try.
> 
> For good men to stand by and do nothing when a wrong is being committed is akin to endorsing the wrong. We must try. With luck, we'll succeed.
> 
> Harold



I fully agree - its called being held accountable for ones actions - which seems to be something that is becoming more & more lost in our society these days

Some people would say leave it to karma (what goes around comes around) & they will get what's coming to them - well - sometimes you (the person confronted with such an issue) has to be karma or you may in fact be the one getting in the way of karma doing its intended work

As this whole thing was played out here on the forum I made mention of the fact that I had done "some" business with Shane - if anyone has any questions about that (thinking of doing business with him) you can PM me & I will be more then glad to answer questions

Kurt


----------



## rickbb (Feb 18, 2015)

Is 5oz. from 50lbs of CPU's even possible? I would have thought the yield lower than that. 

And posting all those pics of gold and silver bars on his Facebook page and allowing the entire world access to it, is an invitation to a robbery if you ask me.

These things alone speaks volumes about this person.


----------



## 4metals (Feb 18, 2015)

His logic is likely to state that his advanced methodology can recover 5 ounces from 50 pounds. The average guy figures Wow, thats six grand, I'll ship to him. Whether or not the yield on the 50 pounds ever amounts to 5 ounces is highly unlikely and it gives the owner of the material little recourse but the less than honorable refiner has the material to process. 

It gets work in the door I am sure.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 18, 2015)

The guys a self absorbed want a be a hole! That being said it's his right! What i found most disturbing was when i looked into his arrest record was as a juvenile he was arrested for an episode of less that moral character against another female student at his high school. I can't see what happened after the arrest because that part is sealed because he was a minor, but the arrest itself is a matter of public record. I also see where he has tried to do right since his younger days. He's one of those want a be gang bangers living the lifestyle or lie i guess you would call it. I like not to judge people based on their previous actions because people can and do change over time. We have to practice forgiveness! We all have ask forgiveness at one time or another for transgressions in life. At least i know i have! That being said it's also the requesting parties for forgiveness's responsibility to practice best practices when honoring that forgiveness of one transgressions. Repentance! He's low level on the protozoa chain and through his actions that's where he will likely remain through out his grandiose life. Sure in his mind he's a living legend, but to others in society he's just a bump in the road of evolution much like the rest of us. When i see these type of people it's brings out a side of me that i particularly don't like. A side i fight to suppress. I was taught many skills both good and bad in my life. I developed those skills over many years of doing what i thought was right, morally, civic, and patriotically only to wake up one day and find i didn't like the person i had become. Divine intervention interceded and showed me that wasn't why i was given my skills. I was stricken with cancer to show me just how insignificant i really was in the over all scope of things and then i was shown forgiveness and given a reprieve for my actions. No doubt in my mind about that one ! I heard my conscience and i ignored it until the whisper became a slap in the face.


----------



## Geo (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a rather large following on youtube and facebook and have proudly displayed some of my meager work but have never solicited for work. I am satisfied with the knowledge of what I can and can't do and it has never crossed my mind to use what I can do to take someones property or money. I am sure that if I were to advertise, I could find plenty of "marks" that I could rob if that were my intentions. I can understand why someone would, greed, plain and simple. Anything that can be done should be done. Even if the offense doesn't warrant the response (in this case it does) there is probably plenty in this guys past he is guilty of and needs to atone for.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2015)

rickbb said:


> Is 5oz. from 50lbs of CPU's even possible? I would have thought the yield lower than that.


That's $120/pound @ a $1200 spot. Some of the CPUs from the 80s could run that high

This Intel 8008 CPU came out in 72, I think. The 8008 chip is mounted in an 18 lead, side-braze, all-gold package, probably made by Kyocera. The gold value today is about $450/pound (.375 oz/#). It and similar packages with fewer legs (14 lead, 16 lead, etc. - the fewer the legs, the more Au/pound) have the highest gold value of any CPUs that I know of. 50# of these 18 leads could contain over 18oz of gold. I once refined a lot of 70,000 of these that were Intel rejects.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 18, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > Is 5oz. from 50lbs of CPU's even possible? I would have thought the yield lower than that.
> ...



True but the 8008 and some others are worth a lot more to collector's if they are in good shape.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > rickbb said:
> ...


I certainly agree. I was only showing the gold value.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 18, 2015)

What about Pentium 1's, that was what was quoted as yielding the 5 oz.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2015)

rickbb said:


> What about Pentium 1's, that was what was quoted as yielding the 5 oz.


I haven't the foggiest idea.

You made the following general statement: "Is 5oz. from 50lbs of CPU's even possible?" You didn't say what type CPU. I was just saying that, yes, there are CPUs that run that high and some run a lot higher than that.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 18, 2015)

rickbb said:


> What about Pentium 1's, that was what was quoted as yielding the 5 oz.



I think that is way over estimated.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have seen some soviet ceramic packages which would put even Intel 8008 to a shame. Soviet engineers were using gold like it had no value in their quest of catching up to the west.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 19, 2015)

goldsilverpro said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > What about Pentium 1's, that was what was quoted as yielding the 5 oz.
> ...



Sorry, should have quoted his whole face book post on that.


----------

